# Shout out to Pastry Chefs



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

Short and sweet:

*I just wanted to say you Pastrey Chefs are amazing and appreciated...*

_I have been a Chef for 16 years and in this bussiness for 23 years. I still can't even write Happy Birthday on a cake and make it look good.. _


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i feel the same way about chefs and their ability to create amazing menus with fresh new ideas.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Not to mention being some serious badasses on the line!:chef:


----------

